# Kein Dirt3-Gutschein (mehr) bei einer 6850?



## lalaker (15. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe für einen Bekannten eine Sapphire 6850 (online gekauft) Siehe hier (bei diesem Händler): mylemon.at .:. Hardware .:. Grafikkarten .:. PCI-Express .:. ATI .:. SAPPHIRE Radeon HD6850 1024MB GDDR5 LRTL PCI-E
Es war eindeutig eine 11180-00-20R, das stand auf der Schachtel.

Schon auf der Schachtel ist mir der fehlende Dirt3-Sticker aufgefallen. Ist diese Aktion vorbei?
Noch überraschter war ich, als ich mir die Karte genauer anschaute. Der Stromstecker war vertikal verbaut und einer der beiden DVI-Anschlüsse ist ein reiner DVI-D Anschluss.

Das ist zwar kein Problem gewesen, allerdings hatte ich etwas anderes erwartet. Bei einer 6770 ein paar Wochen zuvor war Dirt3 noch dabei.


----------



## iP Man (15. November 2011)

Ich denke die dirt3 aktionen gehen langsam vorbei da die gutscheine bis 31.12.2011 gültig sind.

aber ich kann dir trotzdem helfen wenn es um dirt 3 geht, schau einfach in mein thread vorbei 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/183425-dirt-3-amd-gutschein-fuer-steam.html


----------



## lalaker (19. November 2011)

Ich brauch das Spiel nicht.

Mir geht es nur um eine Stellungnahme von Sapphire, ob das ab jetzt so ist, bei einer 6850.


----------



## Drauka (29. November 2011)

Hallo Kurt,

es ist richtig, dass die Aktion eigentlich vorbei ist. Bis Mitte November gab es eigentlich nur noch bei der HD6950 (Hersteller-Nummer 11188-05-50G!) Dirt3 als Beigabe.
Seit dem 17.11. liefern wir jedoch wieder bestimmte Karten mit Dirt 3 aus:
- HD6870 1G (11179-09)
- HD6870 FleX (11179-02)
- HD6870 Dual Fan (11179-17)
- HD6850 2G (11180-15)
- HD6850 Vapor-X (11180-10)
- HD6850 1G (11180-00)

Falls jemand eine solche Karte gekauft hat, jedoch kein Dirt3 bekommen hat (dies jedoch gern hätte), so möge er sich bitte an den Support (support@sapphiretech.de) oder an den SSC-Admin (admin_de@sapphiretech.com) wenden. Bitte Seriennummer angeben und Kaufbeleg beifügen.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## lalaker (30. November 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Interesse an dem Spiel hat der Bekannte eh nicht, ich war nur überrascht, und ebenso über den Stromanschluss. 

Mit dem SSC-Admin (Alex) bin ich inzwischen schon per Du, weil ich wegen einem Promo Code für BF BC2 Probleme hatte, was aber wohl an Origin gelegen ist 

Und bist du das jetzt nicht? Kann ja wohl kein Zufall sein, dass du auch Alex heißt?


----------



## Drauka (1. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre dann ich, ja


----------



## masterkey (7. März 2012)

Hey Alex,

ich nehme mal stark an, dass die Aktion jetzt endgültig vorbei ist, nachdem ich vorgestern eine HD6850 1G (11180-00) gekauft habe, der kein Dirt3-Coupon beilag, oder?

Viele Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Sapphiretech (9. März 2012)

Hallo Dennis,

wir machen uns wegen der aktuellen Situation mal schlau.
Um ehrlich zu sagen, bin ich aktuell nicht sicher ob die Aktion noch läuft.


Grüße


----------



## Drauka (11. März 2012)

Die Gutscheine sind noch bis einschließlich März gültig. Wer noch einen brauch, bitte per EMail an admin_de@sapphireselectclub.com schreiben und Seriennummer der Karte sowie Kaufbeleg beifügen.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## M4tthi4s (14. März 2012)

Also ich kann bestätigen, dass aktuell noch Dirt3-Gutscheine zur Sapphire HD6850 dabei sind.
Hatte mich darüber riesig gefreut, als ich vor 2 Tagen eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft habe, denn
ich dachte auch die Aktion sei schon längst beendet.


----------



## Sapphiretech (15. März 2012)

Wie bereits gesagt, aktuell sollten die Gutscheine beiliegen.
Es kann allerdings auch einige Chargen geben, wo keine enthalten sind.

Ggf. einfach per Mail nachordern.



Beste Grüße


----------



## bjoern1982 (15. März 2012)

Als ich meine erste Sapphire 6870 erhalten habe (war leider deefkt) lag zwar ein Code bei, aber der war nicht gültig. Bei der Austauschkarte war dann noch einmal ein Code enthalten und der funktionierte auch. Wurden da nicht auch Codes "gehackt"?. Ich meine ich hatte da was gelesen, weil der erste Code nicht funktionierte. Naja auch egal ich hab es ja jetzt. Und es lässt sich Nicht mit einem Controller spielen


----------



## Sapphiretech (18. März 2012)

Ja, es kann sein das einige Codes nicht gültig sind.
Vor einigen Wochen wurden viele Codes durch einen Hack erbeutet und gesperrt. Es kann natürlich sein, das du einen von den gesperrten bei deiner Karte dabei hattest.

Es ist halt im Nachhinein schwer die Codes aus den Karten zu fischen. 


Grüße


----------



## Drauka (19. März 2012)

Kurz zur Info: die Gutscheine sind noch bis Ende Mai gültig (ursprünglich wurde ja nur auf Ende März verlängert).


----------

